# St Marks Trip Video



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Since my Gheenoe isnt with me for the next month as I am back at school finishing up my last 15 credits to graduate, I was bored and made a little youtube video of a trip out to st. marks

The video has cell phone video of me running as well as our encounter with some dolphins that were six inches from the boat. Also there are photos mixed in of all the fish caught. Nothin fancy just a little fishing porn. Enjoy

http://youtu.be/iuQP5yRSMl0

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuQP5yRSMl0[/media]


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice video! My parents were fishing there last weekend. I couldn't make the trip because of work. :


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

I nom. for an emmy


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

I nom. for an emmy


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Great video, loved the music and how well it was in time with the transitions. I also loved how close you got to the dolphins. I'm jealous.


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Great video, loved the music and how well it was in time with the transitions. I also loved how close you got to the dolphins. I'm jealous.


glad you enjoyed it, it was a good time!


----------

